

Amazon EC2 EU-West Outage - benmmurphy

I&#x27;m seeing this as a loss of network connectivity with external hosts. I have trouble connecting to external hosts and I have trouble ssh&#x27;ing into hosts running on EC2. Strangely, existing ssh sessions seem unaffected by the connectivity problem. Seems to be a problem with new connections.
======
apetresc
This was noted in AWS' status page for Europe:

> 7:26 AM PST We are investigating Internet provider connectivity issues in
> the EU-WEST-1 Region. > 7:46 AM PST Between 6:41 AM and 7:25 AM PST we
> experienced impaired Internet connectivity affecting some instances in the
> EU-WEST-1 Region. The issue has been resolved and the service is operating
> normally.

Should be resolved by now though. If it isn't, you probably should contact
support. They're very good at responding to that.

